# Fly rod tube holders on skiff



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Anyone have and ideas for fly rod tube holders on a skiff. Permanently mounted is ok.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Do you mean holders for the actual protective fly rod transport tube?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Yes. I leave then in the tubes sometimes and they always roll around. Looking to mount straps or clips to hold the tubes themselves.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Thats a new one for me. What boat are you in?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There's a gap between my center console and the cooler mounted in front of it.... I find it's perfect for folks that bring rod tubes with them instead of assembling the rods before they come to the dock... I much prefer assembled gear in the proper horizontal rod holders - ready to go - instead of rods still in their shipping tubes, but I know that many anglers bring extra gear "in case" and some days more than one rod will go home in more pieces than it started out with....


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

It's not for skiff. It's an alumacraft 1546. I'm not always fishing but like to bring rods with me. Assembled gear gets in the way. No real rod holders in a metal boat.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

I'll let you know if I think of anything. I used to have an aluminum boat; adding rod storage was a very worth while upgrade. I also vote to carry assembled rods instead of tubes.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Good idea there. I'll be adding rod tubes as well. Just looking for options to carry when I'm not fishing. I use it for duck hunting but will fish later in the afternoon so assembled is not ideal.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

A picture of the boat in its current layout might help our brainstorming.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks. I'll post one up in a couple days. I'm out of town right now.


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Just put some in bayboat I bought lately. Not exactly what your looking for but maybe give you ideas. 2” pvc
2 on each side


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

A quick inexpensive solution may be to find some square pvc tubing. I picked up a square rod storage tube somewhere years and years ago. I use it to hold my cheap 4pc car rod that I have safely hidden under my seat. I use that rod holder because it doesn't roll around. It looks like this stuff in the link below, but it is black pvc. I would bet you could find the right stuff plus some caps with a little Google surfing. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Amerimax-Traditional-120-in-White-Vinyl-Downspout/1000244675


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------

